# cycling in Nerja



## bigape (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi new to the forum and still living in UK but looking to relocate to Nerja on a 6months about basis...that aside I would be keen to link up with any road cyclists living in or near Nerja with a view to picking their brains on route to ride....thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bigape said:


> Hi new to the forum and still living in UK but looking to relocate to Nerja on a 6months about basis...that aside I would be keen to link up with any road cyclists living in or near Nerja with a view to picking their brains on route to ride....thanks


You will find loads of cycle clubs in Spain, but many of them take it very very seriously. I chose not to join a club and just map out my own routes and do them at my own pace


----------



## bigape (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for that. I have been trawling the web trying to locate cycling clubs local to Nerja with no sucess, rather than getting myself into trouble on a autoroute (its something the cops don't like when you find yourself hopelessly lost and on a motorway) I was hoping to team up with fellow cyclists who I could tag along with and learn some safe routes. I do ride at a reasonable pace covering 200/300 miles a week in the UK. I compete in time trials, cycle races and triathlons so have a fairly good standard of fitness. If you have any contactdetails for cycling clubs in the Nerja /Malaga area I would be very grateful. Thanks


----------



## Fergal (Jan 10, 2012)

clubciclistanarixa.es is the Nerja club with weekly runs. Anywhere is good to cycle here - all nice and hilly apart from the coast road!


----------



## bigape (Dec 30, 2011)

thank you for that I love doing the hills, my spanish is not the best but I am sure I can get by...I would have been using the coast road for some of the runs but want to avoid those roads that are not too safe for ciclistas...


----------



## Fergal (Jan 10, 2012)

You're welcome! It took me ages to find that website so I thought I should pass it on. 
I am based in Scotland but spend a fair bit of time in Nerja. I haven't gone out with the club yet - I need to get my road fitness up to be honest. But if you want to hook up one day I'd be happy to show you some of the local routes. 
The coast road is ok. Not particularly dangerous or too unpleasant as a lot of traffic uses the motorway which runs parallel to it. It's regularly used by the club and other local riders.
My Spanish mobile is 680 314 149.

Cheers, F


----------



## bigape (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks Fergal, my next scheduled visit to Nerja is a long way off 17/09 for ten days but am hoping to sneak an earlier one in before hand. I will certainly give you a call when I know exactly when next over there. I know I am in Italy in June doing the Grand Fondo Giradanno. Having not done too bad over the festive period for mileage and diet and managed to drop 17lbs since the end of November which makes one hell of a difference on the hills. First comp of the season for me will be 18th Feb am looking forward to a great season...beats working...lol


----------

